
No lens? No problem for FlatCam - dahart
http://phys.org/news/2015-11-lens-problem-flatcam.html
======
dahart
tl;dr: Aperture coding, embedding a known pattern into a mask in front of the
sensor, is used to make reconstruction possible. 512x512 image reconstruction
currently takes 100ms.

Link to the paper:
[http://arxiv.org/pdf/1509.00116v1.pdf](http://arxiv.org/pdf/1509.00116v1.pdf)

